# Video: Watch As Teachers Fight In Front Of Middle School Students



## gimbap (May 24, 2017)

Teacher & Paraprofessional 


*DEKALB COUNTY, Ga.* - A teacher and a paraprofessional who were caught on camera fighting in front of students at Stone Mountain Middle School have been fired.

“I mean that’s not a good example in front of kids. That was just bad. It was just bad,” parent Valerie Stewart said.

Video shows at least two students trying to break up the fight, but it didn’t work. Another staff member had to intervene to stop the two adults from punching each other.

“We send our kids to school to learn, for an education, not to sit there and witness a fight between two adults,” Stewart said.

School officials are investigating why the fight broke out.

“I really couldn’t believe it. Like I thought it was kids fighting and then found out it was teachers. It was just bad,” student Madison Hall said.

The school sent a letter home to parents on Monday telling them that two staff members were “engaged in a physical altercation that caused a major disturbance in a classroom.” The letter assured parents that they both will face appropriate discipline.

School officials declined an on-camera interview while the investigation is open, but sent a statement that said: “The interaction and conduct in the video is completely unacceptable and contrary to our district’s tenets and core principles. Those staff members that participated in the conduct have been removed from the learning environment.”

School officials said both staff members have been arrested and charged with disorderly conduct in a public place.


----------



## Mai Tai (May 24, 2017)

A lot of adults are simply out of control.  These women are despicable and should never be allowed to influence young black minds.


----------



## 1QTPie (May 24, 2017)

Over a man... sigh.  I still giggled, but man, come on.


----------



## Lucie (May 24, 2017)

I am ashamed.


----------



## Mai Tai (May 24, 2017)

1QTPie said:


> Over a man... sigh.  I still giggled, but man, come on.



Wait...where did you read that?  I mean...I figured as much but was still secretly holding out hope that they weren't THAT silly.


----------



## Jasmataz (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Southernbella. (May 24, 2017)

DeKalb is a cesspool now.


----------



## Fifty&Fab (May 24, 2017)

I thought I was just going to see some pushing and shoving, but these women were straight up fighting. I just cannot imagine anything that would have me worked up to the extent that I would be brawling at my darn job. It ain't that serious and I hope they were not dumb enough to be fighting over community peen.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (May 24, 2017)

Forty&Fab said:


> I thought I was just going to see some pushing and shoving, but these women were straight up fighting. I just cannot imagine anything that would have me worked up to the extent that I would be brawling at my darn job. It ain't that serious and I hope they were not dumb enough to be _fighting over_ *community peen*.



 

Ohhhhhhh, wowwwwwww!: The concept of FIGHTING over peen that belongs to everyone in the community.


----------



## PJaye (May 24, 2017)

Is that how teachers are dressing these days?


----------



## JerriBlank (May 24, 2017)

Wait, did I miss the info about it being over a man? Wth?
I'm so hurt that those kids had to try and break up a fight between two adult employees of their school.


----------



## Thump (May 24, 2017)

Straight trash.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (May 24, 2017)

Woah I was expecting two men.


----------



## HaveSomeWine (May 24, 2017)

Disgusting and unprofessional. They aren't the kind of people that can teach people's children anything valuable.


----------



## LiftedUp (May 24, 2017)

gimbap said:


> at least two students trying to break up the fight, but it didn’t work


Que :/


----------



## DarkJoy (May 24, 2017)

i had hoped they werent black.

then i hoped it wasnt over some dude.

so disappointed in these sistas.

and watch that ninja leave them both cuz theyre both unemployed now and can no longer support his FBoi Kanghood-dom.


----------



## WhereItsAt (May 24, 2017)

I don't even know where to begin.. It's sad if they were truly fighting over some peen... It's a real shame that the children had better sense than the teachers and try to break them up... these women were beating the brakes off each other! They needed to be fired. 

I prayed they weren't black. 

*Disclaimer: black people were harmed in the making of this production*


----------



## thickness (May 24, 2017)

1QTPie said:


> Over a man... sigh.  I still giggled, but man, come on.


Yes, over a man.  Apparently this situation had been brewing all school year.  Why were they even working together? I'm embarrassed for the both of them.  Now their stupidity and rachetness is all over the Internet.  Just a hot mess!


----------



## IslandMummy (May 24, 2017)

PJaye said:


> Is that how teachers are dressing these days?


Sadly yes


----------



## momi (May 24, 2017)

DeKalb County is off the chain.  

I was wondering how long that ponytail would hold on.  

Mercy.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 24, 2017)

I have no words. You know how your heart just drops when you are disappointed about something. I don't even know these women and that's how I feel. And I'm angry at the lack of self control. At work, in front of children. They could have hurt one of those kids acting like this.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (May 24, 2017)

welp Dekalb county...


----------



## Brwnbeauti (May 24, 2017)

PJaye said:


> Is that how teachers are dressing these days?


No


----------



## Tolle (May 24, 2017)

Do y'all have inside info? Where'd the man angle come from?


----------



## CodeRed (May 25, 2017)

Forty&Fab said:


> I thought I was just going to see some pushing and shoving, but these women were straight up fighting.



Yeah, and some words... but dang, they just all out threw down. Like a half step away from ripping weave out.


----------



## CodeRed (May 25, 2017)

Here's another part of the story:

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2017/05/classroom_fight_between_georgi.html

Excerpt:

*CBS46 spoke to students who said that after the fight, school officials came into the classroom, went through their cellphones and told them to delete any evidence of the brawl.

"Nobody apologized they just came in and were like who videotaped this and stuff like that," one student said. "I think they were trying to push it under the rug so nobody would know about it and the school's reputation wouldn't be messed up"

The school district said it was unaware of staff members going through student's cellphones.
*
And ya'll thought them kids just weren't gonna say anything huh


----------



## CodeRed (May 25, 2017)

IslandMummy said:


> Sadly yes



Not at any school that I know of.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (May 25, 2017)

PJaye said:


> Is that how teachers are dressing these days?


this late in the year? Just be glad I didn't call in.

Wait.. did I see yoga capri pants? Naw...can't cosign that.


----------



## kanozas (May 25, 2017)

The bigger picture...

plenty of White folks fight on the job, even teachers and administrators.  Some of them sex your kids or conspire to  plot colleagues' deaths, embezzle and such, even murder.   They made sure to plaster BLACK women fighting in Atlanta, a "black" town.  All of these national images are just part of the current scheme by the WH to make Black people and other  minorities the scapegoats.  No, it's not right to fight.  I wish no child would try and intervene except to call the principal or other help.  We're all under siege.


----------



## CodeRed (May 25, 2017)

kanozas said:


> The bigger picture...
> 
> plenty of White folks fight on the job, even teachers and administrators.  Some of them sex your kids or conspire to  plot colleagues' deaths, embezzle and such, even murder.   They made sure to plaster BLACK women fighting in Atlanta, a "black" town.  All of these national images are just part of the current scheme by the WH to make Black people and other  minorities the scapegoats.  No, it's not right to fight.  I wish no child would try and intervene except to call the principal or other help.  We're all under siege.



I mean, every teacher that I've seen plastered on my screen for having sex with a student has been white/possibly Latino/mostly women recently and have been more publicized than this story so... I guess black people should be happy we're just brawling in front of the kids instead of molesting them?


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (May 25, 2017)

kanozas said:


> The bigger picture...
> 
> plenty of White folks fight on the job, even teachers and administrators.  Some of them sex your kids or conspire to  plot colleagues' deaths, embezzle and such, even murder.   They made sure to plaster BLACK women fighting in Atlanta, a "black" town.  All of these national images are just part of the current scheme by the WH to make Black people and other  minorities the scapegoats.  No, it's not right to fight.  I wish no child would try and intervene except to call the principal or other help.  We're all under siege.


Nope. Those white, Hispanic and Asian teachers are all over the news and tv when they have sex with minors. This did not get nearly that kind of coverage. I have never in my teaching career heard of teachers of any race fighting in class in front of kids. After hours? Maybe.


----------



## tatiana (May 25, 2017)

Tolle said:


> Do y'all have inside info? Where'd the man angle come from?


I heard on the radio that they were fighting over a male teacher.


----------



## kanozas (May 25, 2017)

Femmefatal1981 said:


> Nope. Those white, Hispanic and Asian teachers are all over the news and tv when they have sex with minors. This did not get nearly that kind of coverage. I have never in my teaching career heard of teachers of any race fighting in class in front of kids. After hours? Maybe.




Yep, the media beelines to Blacks acting like fools to further this underlying scapegoating.  People can't see it because of conditioning.  One day, they'll wonder how they ended up in the gas chambers.  But I never said nor implied that others don't get on the news....anytime it's Black people, it's the "worst."


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (May 25, 2017)

tatiana said:


> I heard on the radio that they were fighting over a male teacher.


Now this is not shocking. A lot of that used to go on in my old district. I'm sure it goes on her too I'm just not privy to that level of gossip.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (May 25, 2017)

1QTPie said:


> Over a man... sigh.  I still giggled, but man, come on.




A man was my first thought. They were throwing punches with so much passion. idiots. They're brawling and he was probably laid up with someone else.


----------



## Kanky (May 25, 2017)

kanozas said:


> Yep, the media beelines to Blacks acting like fools to further this underlying scapegoating.  People can't see it because of conditioning.  One day, they'll wonder how they ended up in the gas chambers.  But I never said nor implied that others don't get on the news....anytime it's Black people, it's the "worst."


 There is a constant stream of anti-black propaganda in the media.


----------



## Mai Tai (May 25, 2017)

kanozas said:


> *Yep, the media beelines to Blacks acting like fools to further this underlying scapegoating*.  People can't see it because of conditioning.  One day, they'll wonder how they ended up in the gas chambers.  But I never said nor implied that others don't get on the news....anytime it's Black people, it's the "worst."



Girl in this situation you can't blame everything on the media when these two were in fact acting like fools.  At some point  black people like those two women need to be accountable for their own behavior and we should stop blaming the shame and 2nd hand embarrassment we feel for them on some master plan.

I'm glad this video was released.  Who knows how long those kids were being subjected to those beasts and their antics over Kang dang-a-lang.  Reports state that they'd been going at it all school year which is 100% unacceptable.  Too busy focused on dirty dyck than the minds of those kids.  They needed to be publicly fired never to enter a classroom ever again.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (May 25, 2017)

PJaye said:


> Is that how teachers are dressing these days?


If people defend teacher bae wearing skin tight club attire at the pre-school then yoga pants and t-shirts should be fine.


----------



## Kanky (May 25, 2017)

Mai Tai said:


> Girl in this situation you can't blame everything on the media when these two were in fact acting like fools.  At some point  black people like those two women need to be accountable for their own behavior and we should stop blaming the shame and 2nd hand embarrassment we feel for them on some master plan.
> 
> I'm glad this video was released.  Who knows how long those kids were being subjected to those beasts and their antics over Kang dang-a-lang.  Reports state that they'd been going at it all school year which is 100% unacceptable.  Too busy focused on dirty dyck than the minds of those kids.  They needed to be publicly fired never to enter a classroom ever again.




There are white people acting a fool all over the place. If you can't tell that the images that we see promoted in the media are deliberately chosen for a specific reason then I don't know what to say.

 I worked for a news organization and yes, they quite deliberately showed black people in the worst possible light. Even when black people are victimized by other black people the focus is on is the perpetrator. There is little sympathy for the victims and often an insinuation that they deserved to be victimized. Quite the opposite when it comes to white victims. Media images matter a lot. That is a separate issue from holding people accountable for their actions. 

These women should've been fired before it even got to this point, and it does not take media attention to get a teacher fired. I've done it with out a single camera present.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (May 25, 2017)

Kanky said:


> There are white people acting a fool all over the place. If you can't tell that the images that we see promoted in the media are deliberately chosen for a specific reason then I don't know what to say.
> 
> I worked for a news organization and yes, they quite deliberately showed black people in the worst possible light. Even when black people are victimized by other black people the focus is on is the perpetrator. There is little sympathy for the victims and often an insinuation that they deserved to be victimized. Quite the opposite when it comes to white victims. Media images matter a lot. That is a separate issue from holding people accountable for their actions.
> 
> These women should've been fired before it even got to this point, and it does not take media attention to get a teacher fired. I've done it with out a single camera present.


 In my district it does take media attention ( or a child has to get hurt/be put in danger) to get a teacher fired.


----------



## 1QTPie (May 25, 2017)

Mai Tai said:


> Wait...where did you read that?  I mean...I figured as much but was still secretly holding out hope that they weren't THAT silly.





The interview with the student. She said that she thought they were arguing over a male teacher.


----------



## kimpaur (May 25, 2017)

I saw a news interview  with an anonymous student and she said it was over a male teacher .


----------



## PeaceLover (May 25, 2017)

They are really going at it. I thought maybe it was an argument or something. Wow. I am disgusted...


----------



## kanozas (May 25, 2017)

Kanky said:


> There is a constant stream of anti-black propaganda in the media.


Thank you!


----------



## IslandMummy (May 25, 2017)

CodeRed said:


> Not at any school that I know of.


Be glad


----------



## kanozas (May 25, 2017)

Mai Tai said:


> Girl in this situation you can't blame everything on the media when these two were in fact acting like fools.  At some point  black people like those two women need to be accountable for their own behavior and we should stop blaming the shame and 2nd hand embarrassment we feel for them on some master plan.
> 
> I'm glad this video was released.  Who knows how long those kids were being subjected to those beasts and their antics over Kang dang-a-lang.  Reports state that they'd been going at it all school year which is 100% unacceptable.  Too busy focused on dirty dyck than the minds of those kids.  They needed to be publicly fired never to enter a classroom ever again.



I wasn't and don't blame everything on media.  I usually notice underlying issues for the bigger picture.  I don't think there is one sane person who doesn't feel these individuals should not be held accountable and disciplined/fired but the surface is not my issue.  I see the agenda presented and it's deepening.


----------



## kanozas (May 25, 2017)

CodeRed said:


> I mean, every teacher that I've seen plastered on my screen for having sex with a student has been white/possibly Latino/mostly women recently and have been more publicized than this story so... I guess black people should be happy we're just brawling in front of the kids instead of molesting them?


No, but give someone the benefit of the doubt that they can view the entire issue critically and not just face value of the  asinine brawl at hand.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 25, 2017)

I see at least 2-3 per week about some nasty white teacher sexing a student. Just one yesterday about a male teacher kissing a male student that was in his lap. 

These teachers deserve to be exposed and fired for this mess.


----------



## destinyseeker (May 25, 2017)

Any and everyone should be exposed as the inappropriate idiots they are behaving as. Whether they be black, orange, purple or green. I cannot support ridiculous behavior even if the person  is brown like me.


----------



## PJaye (May 25, 2017)

Crackers Phinn said:


> If people defend teacher bae wearing skin tight club attire at the pre-school then yoga pants and t-shirts should be fine.



IMO, they're both inappropriate.  Thankfully, I elected to homeschool, so I didn't have to be bothered with any of that stuff.


----------



## Country gal (May 25, 2017)

Wow. They are putting in that work.


----------



## JerriBlank (May 25, 2017)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> A man was my first thought. They were throwing punches with so much passion. idiots. They're brawling and he was probably laid up with someone else.



Bet he's married.


----------



## Femmefatal1981 (May 26, 2017)

Country gal said:


> Wow. They are putting in that work.


I did not expect it to be a real fight...they were punching like men.


----------



## discodumpling (May 26, 2017)

WOW! That was particularly vicious! Not in front of my pickney! These women are so bold and brazen to do this in a classroom. They couldn't control themselves and take it outside...i'm kinda disgusted.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (May 27, 2017)

disgusting


----------



## mochalocks (May 27, 2017)

Wow.  How sad


----------



## TLC1020 (May 27, 2017)

[email protected] they were getting in, it was building up to this point.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 28, 2017)

They're so dumb. They deserved to be fired.


----------



## ava2 (May 28, 2017)

*slowly enters thread* 
"_Please don't be women, please don't be black_"


----------

